# old 2003 litter



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

this was when i was 11 years old haha. this was my second litter from the same mouse. her name was oreo  . i bred her to a broken chocolate maybe? he was the same color brown as the broken babies. i remember 8 were male and 3 were female. the females were: the white and brown one with spots, the black one with the head stripe thing, and the solid black one. i found these pictures on my old computer haha


----------

